# Questions for Former SF



## Rdiii (May 6, 2019)

What would be the best way to prepare physically for SF selection? Should I focus more on body weight lifts or weights? I can see how a mix of both would be beneficial but am not certain how to best structure them into my week. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 6, 2019)

Rdiii said:


> Any advice would be appreciated!



Cool.

Take some time and review the threads on the forum; make use of the search function.  There are a metric shit-ton of threads on SOF, SF, RECON, MARSOC, ETC in regards to fitness and selection.

Tag into one of the threads already created, please. 

- locked -


----------

